# knit hats for service men



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello, I am from Massachusetts. I knit hats for the service men in Afganistan.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

a worthy cause hello and welcome x


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from Ct. You'll find there are many here who knit for different causes. Bless you for your kindness.


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you. I,m new to this site.Find it very helpful.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome from Kansas! You will love KP. So many friendly, helpful members here. We are glad you joined us.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Helo and welcome from the cape


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London, England.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Do you have an address to send them to? I would gladly send hats and scarves as well as some magazines that I think they would enjoy. Welcome to KP from SC. This is the best forum you could ever find.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice project.
God bless you for your kindness.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

What about the service women?


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome from Norwood, MA! That is a great cause to work for - would you share the pattern and address where to send completed hats? I am sure many KP'ers would love to do this , too!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Welcome from Norwood, MA! That is a great cause to work for - would you share the pattern and address where to send completed hats? I am sure many KP'ers would love to do this , too!

Take care,
Lisa


----------



## erafuola (Jan 4, 2013)

Good Morning, I am a military mother, as a matter of fact I am a Blue Star Mother. I thank you for your service to our country. As a military mom, I appreciate any & all help that our service men & woman receive, all of us military families thank you. I also belong to a group that sends out books/magazines to people on the front lines as well as to military families. You would be amazed how many people who are serving our country need/want books, magazines that they can't get so easy while serving.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great thing to do! Hi and welcome to KP from New Zealand!


----------



## erafuola (Jan 4, 2013)

Here is the link if anyone is interested in sending books/magazines out to the military & their families.

The group is called "Operationpapaperback.org" You can live anywhere & join, it does not have to be in the United States. If you can't get through on the web site, you can send a personal email to the person who is in charge:

[email protected]

Ok, thanks

emily


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome from the Pioneer Valley.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

Welcome from Stoughton, MA. You found a good place to be.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome and thank you, thank you, thank you.....my son is a veteran of Iraq...he was an National Guardsman and in the first group who every went over there...

Some servicemen over seas NEVER receive a package, a letter from home or anything while they serve.

The more we can do for them, the better.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome from Worcester County. I'm sure the hats are very much appreciated. There is another site called www.booksforsoldiers.com that lists all the branches of the services where you can check out requests that are made for items. They appreciate the support and items sent.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Chelmsford, MA!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not sure about what to do. The Operation Paperback, is that for just books? The other link, Books For Soldiers, is that just for book. If so where would a person send hats, scarves, etc. And is there a special address for women serving?


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Go to the "Warmth for Warriors" website for the info you need on caps for the sholdiers.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from Longmeadow, MA. Through KP, I went to the website operationshoebox.com and got a very easy pattern to knit the caps for soldiers. Knit one and one of my sons started wearing it. Using the pattern but making it larger and not using camo wool yarn, I knit hats for another son and my husband. (I will get them all to model them, take a picture and post it sometime) So anyway, I now need to buy more camo yarn and knit a couple of hats to send to soldiers. Thanks for the reminder.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello All! Marine Mom here--also Blue Star until 2 weeks ago when Son returned from 2nd Afghanistan tour--but enough about me : ) Not to dampen any one's effort with the hats/caps but according to my Son, soldiers may not be allowed to wear camo patterned items unless they are the specific pattern of the military--a digital camo design has been used on uniforms and gear. Perhaps the sites you named provide this info-it would be a shame to send them and not have them used. I know drab olive, khaki , black and brown are acceptable. Also, They may prefer 100% wool as opposed to acrylic (wool has better absorption and drying factor). 
Ugh..I hate to sound negative, but experience with my own time and effort on many projects (including elderly and infant charities) has made me be more aware of what will definitely be used rather than being tossed--and I know first hand of that practice. Soooo many donations of items that I've seen trashed in Charity Thrift Store. Sometimes they just can't handle the load. Yikes...sorry for going off subject. Thanks to all for supporting our Troops--Girls & Guys. Jigsaw puzzles are another item to pass the time.
Happy Yarning!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - what a great way to recycle paperbacks ;-)


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome, Pauline.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello Pauline, welcome from Florida.


----------



## Bbt712 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you go online and type in Warmth for Warriors you will find an address as well as a suggested hat pattern. It's a great pattern...quick and easy.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, and welcome from Medway!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Keep up the great work. My elderly Mom and I did before the holidays and send them to my nephews Marine Unit there.


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

I have knitted quiet a few hats for our hero's in Afghanistan, and I include some bars of chocolate as well. Posted them to a lady in Wales who has sent over 5,000 and still has another 4,000 to send. I get a very good feeling when I finish a hat, )


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

do you use any particular pattern?


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome. I do the same for Ships Project as well as chemo hats. They are something I can do when traveling.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Minnesota! I also knit for our soldiers in Afghanistan--caps and slipper socks. It is through Operation Caregiver out of San Diego, CA. You rock, girl! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Basic hat on circular needle you can get free from most knitting web sites. They need to be at least 21" circular and 9" from edge to top of crown.


----------



## Jo Ann S (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Pauline, welcome from NE Ohio.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Cape Cod.

To knit and crochet for men and women at sea, go to
http://www.cas.seamenschurch.org/christmas-at-sea


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

I volunteer and am on the Board of Directors for Operation Troop Support (www.operationtroopsupport.org) in Danvers, MA. I am also a military mom. We would gladly accept hats for the troops. The only request we make is that they be made out of wool and dark colors i.e. black,grey or brown! If they are in colors, the troops give them to the Afghans, this helps promote friendship.If you live in the Boston area, I would gladly come and pick them up (just PM me and I can arrange a time to do this). As far as a pattern, check out Covet Yarn in Gloucester, MA I believe Rob still has a website for the pattern for the helmet. Also patterns for the Watch Cap (and possibly the helmet may be there too)can be found on Lion Brands website. I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. Welcome from Wisconsin. Do you have a pattern for the hats you make and an address to send them to. I have a lot of scrap yarn to use up and this would be a good cause. Please send me a personal message. Thanks, Mary


----------



## mavapa (Apr 3, 2011)

So do we for Australian servicepeople. We are the group of 10 doing all sorts of things for all charities.


----------



## MomRoe (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello from Illinois. Will check out the yarn supply for wool and see what I can find something. If not....another trip to Hobby Lobby. Happy to have a worthwhile project to work on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Do you have an address to send them to? I would gladly send hats and scarves as well as some magazines that I think they would enjoy. Welcome to KP from SC. This is the best forum you could ever find.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Soldiers-Helpers/246390385380908

This couple does a lot for our soldiers (collecting and mailings) - wool helmet liners, scarves, neck scarves, etc. and they are always collecting -- white socks, personal care items, candy, all kinds of cards - valentine, Christmas, Easter, etc. at various times of the year. Sometimes there are special collections too.

One year I made 100 small cross in pocket out of plastic canvas and was able to send 200 with help of friends. My sister has done 100s of them.

They also are looking for letter writers - would you believe that some of our soldiers get no mail from home?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

erafuola said:


> Good Morning, I am a military mother, as a matter of fact I am a Blue Star Mother. I thank you for your service to our country. As a military mom, I appreciate any & all help that our service men & woman receive, all of us military families thank you. I also belong to a group that sends out books/magazines to people on the front lines as well as to military families. You would be amazed how many people who are serving our country need/want books, magazines that they can't get so easy while serving.


Ditto from a marine mom and MIL.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome to KP. I am from Mass too i crochet hats for service man and women in Afganistan too. Would you like to share the knitting pattern to give it try?



Pauline Stewart said:


> Hello, I am from Massachusetts. I knit hats for the service men in Afganistan.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

new knitter said:


> Welcome to KP. I am from Mass too i crochet hats for service man and women in Afganistan too. Would you like to share the knitting pattern to give it try?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soldiers Helpers (based in New Hampshire) last request was for those hats with beards and mustaches. Guess it gets pretty cold there and it also puts some fun in their lives.

Remember they can only wear wool away from their compound / area - what the heck do you call it? Wool when burnt leaves an ash while acrylics will stick to the skin.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

Judy M said:


> new knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to KP. I am from Mass too i crochet hats for service man and women in Afganistan too. Would you like to share the knitting pattern to give it try?
> ...


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

new knitter said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > new knitter said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------
Alice & Chris Greenleaf [email protected]


----------



## Sudie (Mar 31, 2011)

Contact with PM if you need some place to send them to.


----------



## Pauline Stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

I belong to a knitting group at the senior center and we have sent hundreds of hats, booties and neck wraps to our servicemen. Also we raffle off afghans to make money for postage. ITs a nice thing when we get a letter from a soldier ,thanking us and maybe a picture of a group wearing the hats.We can,t forget our troops.


----------

